# SS report Falling gates = striped bass, and Bullards tackle co.



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The time is right for striper fishing below the dam.
I launched at 4:45am in the still bright moon light.
I took the middle east ramp just fine in the dark, got to the cable and dropped a big arse anchor. It held and I threw the cast net and got finger mullet and big shad.
I tossed the popping cork/pet spoon rig a bit with no luck.
So I cut a mullet and started cat fishing in the dark, waiting for the first light striper bite.
I got a good hit that headed up stream fast and never stopped until I caught up with it, turned out to be a 20" striper.
I put it in the live well, then reconsidered and let it go. No sense being done before getting started, lol! A boat of spinning rod striper guys came and caught a bunch of under size stripers and big white bass casting way up there on each cast. They had a couple of keepers and lost one at the boat.

The light started showing in the East and it began to stir.
My set up held good and soon I got into the striped bass with good casts on the 10' bait caster. 
Using an Eliminator rod and Triton 200 reel, braid and a 10' 50# mono leader a *Bullard's Best* _Striper Fly_ on the end. Then I pegged it on the cork for a good cast.
I was getting a good 100 yards with a good swing against the wind, using a 4 or 5oz casting cork from Browders. I have a picture of Nick's special striper fly, a real beauty. Sparse and with a little flah to draw their eye with a stout hook.
I usually connected with stripers in first 20 yards of retrieve or the 75% mark, then white bass from there in to the boat.

It was good striper fishing and I caught about 10 over 18" up to 22" and about that many more under 18".
All caught on the striper fly Nick made for me over a year ago.
I had originally planned to use them in the lake, the the stripers relocated to the river in the high water.
So today i got to use them and they filled the bill just right.
I caught fish on 80% of my casts,(either a white or striped bass) letting all but five huge white bass go and the two stripers I kept, 19' and 20". 
I caught some bigger than those, but released them as I already had two in the live well.
Thanks for the cork assist there fishonkev, I hope you guys filled the cooler.

I did not see the white bass school all over on top like they did the last few days, but plenty of fish were to be had deep. I didn't look around much and focused on striper fishing all the time I was there.
I left about 8:30. I did see the game warden doing a great job of keeping everyone on their toes.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for another great report. I hope to be on the water at about 4:30am or so. You just gave me the motivation I need lol


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good report Loy. The whites were there. Just had to use a different lure.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

As always awesome report Loy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Great report.I got to the 59 bridge a little late this morning. Around 630 I drive from magnolia, there were bank fisherman theysaid caught a few ,headed up river several boat's along what was submerged sandbar's.The water was blowing up but they said slow bite.I guess should have changed up lures .I wet around bend started catching em, on Johnson splinter.it took awhile come home with 17 . I guess that should of fished dam . But thanks for info.gonna give that a try.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Good job Loy , I am sure Nick will be thrilled with the success of the Flys
His teasers have been doing good on the Whites also.


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Good to see you Loy. Learned another way to fish. Can never be too many angles. Thanks for the cork. Kids has a blast. Till next time.

Good Times!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job Loy it should be packed this weekend below the dam. Stay Safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Great report Loy. I love it when a plan comes together.

Since TRA did not drop any gates today I think the weekend fellows will have the 12,000 cfs until Monday.

BUT ...TRA has operated outside the box lately so they might go down to 8000 cfs before Monday. Crockett (lock n dam) is dropping like a rock. Below 8000 cfs this afternoon.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

If they do drop to 8000 tomorrow the big boats will really need to be careful and watch for the rock ledge coming out from the west and the stump on the right.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It only got better, trapperjon and I went back and did very well.
He had to take his dog to the vet in the morning, and I know he was afraid that his chance to catch some stripers below the dam might slip away. As I will be gone from Sunday to Tuesday out of town.

The whole thing could go south by then, so I told him I would go back with him.
I gave him the bow most the evening and he made good use of it. This was his first time to long rod for stripers.
He was using a 9' spinning rig with a 2oz browders cork a 4' leader and a Bullard's Best fly on a 50# mono leader he caught a striper on his first cast.
17.5" he released it and caught a 18.5" on his next cast that he kept.
From there he caught stripers at a very good rate and landed the fish of the afternoon a 25.5" brute that really put a fight at the boat.

I traded out with him as he got tired, but we soon worked out a rhythm so we could both stand on the bow.
Then we put it to them pretty good.

I estimate we caught 18 stripers over 18" and about 8 undersize ones. No telling how many huge white bass we caught, a tub full, if a striper didn't hit it most of the time a white bass would.
Just like old times!

All on the Bullard's best fly behind a cork, mine was on a 10' leader and trapperjon used about 4'.
Sometimes they wanted the fly to race, and sometimes pop with a lot of stops.
Jon kept two for the table and i released all of the ones I caught.
my best was a 23.5" fighter.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

As I write this 5:36AM Saturday morning, I bet Browder's parking lot is full of people. I hope everyone keeps their cool today.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Get em Jon congrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes Sir it was an awesome couple of days down there wasn't it. I saw you both days I am in a 14ft Allweld grey side console. Thursday after you left the stripers went wild at the cable schooling right at the boat. I was about to go back to camp myself but I took one last look around first. Glad I did that's when I saw it was on a the cable.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> As I write this 5:36AM Saturday morning, I bet Browder's parking lot is full of people. I hope everyone keeps their cool today.


There was a line wraped around inside the store around 6 when i got there. Thought it would be a parking lot but it wasnt that bad. The only fish that got caught was when we first hit the water. I guess you gotta be on the water at 4 to get'em good. My dam anchor wouldnt hold on that hard bottom. Guess thats why u guys build your own.


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

I'm officially hooked on long rodding for Stripers! Had a blast fishin with Shadslinger, learning from a pro how to sling a cork behind the dam. I grew up on the bank watching in awe of those long casts and yesterday, I finally got to give it a go 
I'm now in the market for a Penn 5000-6500 surf spinning setup lol


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

The long rods will catch fish. I have 2 but leave them at the house most of the time. TJ sounds like you are drinking out of the same water as Loy. Getting hooked on the dam fishing. LOL !!! If you guys want some 6 ounce casting corks I will put them in the boat for the next time I go. I don't use the 6 ounce. Too much work. When the river gets a little lower you can find the casting corks and don't have to pay for them, LOL!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Matt I hope things get right and we don't need a long rod soon.
Those zebra fish are really fun on regular tackle when they are close enough.
No 6oz corks for me, I use a ten foot bait caster and a 3 to 5 oz cork.
I only use the five in a head wind.

It was a good day out there 2coolers I knew mid day would be insane.
I was worn out though and had to regroup for the evening.
I have seen you guys cashing in on this great fishing, it has been a blast.

SeaOx230c holler at me next time I will holler back. Lol!
I'm deaf and always looking down at the screen and hyper focused on customers catching, so it's hard to get my attention, then I still can't hear you!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Loy, You all did a good job and have fun on your time off. We will see you on the water soon,


----------

